# Opening Day Reports?



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

I had several pictures of does and even one very nice buck on my trailcams. Got up early and headed out. Sat in the tree for about 2 hours. Didn't see anything except 3 noisy red squirrels. How did everyone else do?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I had a doe and button buck come in around 9:30 other than that nothing


----------



## dukeofdundee (Mar 19, 2012)

Nothing. Kicked two up on the way in.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

Hunted a public piece in southern Stark county. Sat for 3 hours, didn't see squat, although I did kick a doe up on the way out.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Had high hopes today figured id atleast see a doe...but got skunked also

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Had three does coming in. One of them must have seen me draw. They were 20 yards out, but no clear shot. I would rather wait for a better shot than take a bad one. Obviously lots of time left. This was the first hour of daylight. After they left I cleared a few branches out. One doe came downwind of me and was wheezing hard at me for 30 mins. It was fun. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Skunked- Fairfield county


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hunted southern Clermont county. I saw 1 lone doe around 8:15. She was out about 80-100 yards and fed around for maybe 30 minutes then headed off. In this spot I will normally see deer moving off and on all day long if I stay put but I stayed in until about 11. It was a nice morning but it's got too hot.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hunted Marion co. Had 3 does come in today. Wacked one with the new rage hypodermic broadheads and man that thing left a huge cutting path thru her. She died in the river, had to strip down and fish her out...water sure was cold!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Didnt see a deer and it got too warm so i headed home, going back out this evening


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Buddy in Findlay area got a nice fat doe this morning. He said he was on the stand only about half hour. After he shot her he had a button buck another doe and yearlings come by. I fished the crappie tournament so haven't been out yet.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Spooked one walking out hocking County. The neighbor was on an ATV most of the evening. I think he was dragging a deer out

Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats to the guys who connected! I just got back in. Sat in the stand from 630 to about 8. Saw the same red squirrel that taunted me this morning. I'm in Medina county. Back at it tomorrow night!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Seen three small bucks walk the edge of a corn field this morning. This evening didnt see crap for 3 hours. Might of been because the farm across the street sounded like they were fighting a war. After they got done unloading they hopped on the four wheelers untill they ran out of gas. Theyre not big hunters just pure hillbillys. Then it was finally quiet around 720 after 20 mins i said to myself just 5 more minutes. Then from what I could make out in low light, three donkeys (big fat does) walked past but couldnt see sh*t so didnt take a shot. I was in Portage Co.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I went perching today I been gone all day left house at 5 a.m. and got home 7 p.m. I brought home 60 nice perch got them all fillet and in the freezer. I got a phone call from my son and he told me his buddy a a nice doe and it was quarter up and in the fridge for me. St happy day fish and venison all in the same day. So Monday evening I will be butchering the doe for the freezer. Congratulation to all that got their deer today and good luck to all that is out tomorrow.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw lots of flowers from my girlfriends floral pillow case lol couldn't pry my head off of it long enough to get out of bed. Had a friend sit this morning and saw an elk, a stray dog, and a mountain goat but couldn't get a shot on any of them, he's hopeful he can get the stray tomorrow. He also sat this evening and gave a swamp donkey a free spinal tap with his thigh slapper that dropped it in it's tracks. It was his first deer so I'm sure he was nervous taking the shot. Hopefully getting out this morning but looking at the clock and that stack of papers my prof likes to call "research" sitting on my night stand its a 50/50 chance that the pillow case will win again.


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

Had a big bodied 4 pointer at 12 yards for 4 and a half minutes last night but I was too busy shooting him with my video camera to even pick up the bow.I have plenty of pics of him from my primos DPS camera but he surprised me he got there 20 minutes early.......lol. When he walked off my wife said are you crazy did you see how big his body was.....lol...great time though ain't anything like spending quality time with my best friend..........Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Alum Creek and caught a cooler full of black crappie, didn't a deer all day


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Saturday afternoon I passed 7 does, 2 BB, and 3 bucks from 5 to 27 yards. Biggest deer was 125"-130" 9 point. I had 4 gobblers come by and a little later had 3 jakes walk by. Sunday morning was slow, 1 doe at 35 yards for about an hour.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Got skunked in Franklin County Saturday night and saw a 3 point this morning in Holmes County. Buddy of mine saw the same 3 point and another unidentified deer. The weekend was slow and warm. I won't be able to get back out until the morning of October 18th, so keep the stories coming. There all I have until then.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

canoe are you the one that wears the camo suit made out of corn and salt licks? that would explain all that activity lol kidding but that sounds awesome. for one sit that is an exciting time


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing - Defiance County


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I passed a couple solid bucks sat night. One was a solid 3 y/o 8pt in the 125 range and the other was a 5 y/o I have had pics of for 3 years... but he is just a gnarly wide framed 7pt...so both got the pass...lots of does sunday night


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Im kicking my slef. I dont shot at anything unless 100% im going to kill it. Saturday i had a doe at 20 yards i felt i put a great shot on her. I didnt find no blood the 1st 20 yards then she opened up. I had a great trail for over 100 yards then it just stoped. Me and a buddy looked forever zig zaging all over the woods. No more blood no sign no deer. looked in the night on saturday and didnt even hunt sunday morning just looked for her. This is the 1st deer iv lost in years. I really pride myslef for not wounding deer or lossing any so this one hurt but it happens.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hancock County Saturday, the morning session at 8:30 AM a 8 point buck came in and hung around for about 10 minutes in my shooting lanes, I have friends coming in late Oct and since I am only allowed 2 this year I am trying to wait unless a monster comes by. Then in my evening time I sit seeing many deer but at 400 yards so no way, i am in stand on the corner of a standing corn, bam, out of the corner of corn out walks a nearly black coyote with even a little red on its face at like 12 yards in a picked bean field, clear shot, I was able to turn on my red dot but it looked me in the eye when I was bringing the Xbow up and just walked back into the corn, that was a trophy coyote for the wall. Sweet. Probably never see it again. But I had a great day on opening day without taking a shot. I did not even go out Sunday as it was just to warm.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I killed a doe amd my buddy killed a doe on a spot I hunt on polaris saw 5 does sat morning 3 made it back into the woods it was a nice opening morning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Saw (5) deer opening day in afternoon. One was a nice 8. Yesterday saw (2) bucks both 2 1/2 year olds fighting. Locked up five different times pushing and shoving pretty agressively.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

passed an 8 on public ground saturday morning. Popped out at 12 yds that woke me up. Ended up walking 2 miles to find a tree in the dark to avoid other hunters not bad for winging it lol


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I was up a tree 1/2 mile from the house by 6:50, just the right time. While I was going up heard a "hoot" then just seen squirrels and chipmunks and home by 10:30. About the same thing Sunday late afternoon and evening but the quads were running north of me so I was hopeful, still nothing, got home about dark-thirty. The apple pile I put out Monday evening was gone. I think it was just a bit too harm for a lot of movement.


----------

